

Ask HN: What's the best online CS degree available? - austenallred


======
JHof
Regis University offers the only ABET accredited online CS degree, however, in
my research, it seems like the actual delivery of that degree is somewhat
lacking. If you already have another degree, Oregon State's post-bacc online
CS degree seems to be the way to go. Still expensive though.

------
lookingup
I did a lot of searching for this awhile back. The UFL program seemed
encouraging (and appeared to be fully remote):

[http://distance.fsu.edu/students/computer-science-
bs](http://distance.fsu.edu/students/computer-science-bs)

Definitely not cheap, but the syllabus looks solid.

------
simplegeek
I am also really interested in this. I am not based in US so kindly let me
know about programs (am interested in pursuing MS in CS) that are cheap and
are considered good? I know about Georgia Tech and UIUC. Any other good
programs?

------
sfsylvester
"Programming for Everybody" by Rice University is highly recommended. Together
with Coursera they do an specialization called "Fundamentals of Computing"
which can be audited for free.

------
winslow
Currently taking OMSCS via Georgia Tech and Udacity. Loving it so far. It will
only cost ~$8k in total for a masters degree and my work (and many companies)
will cover ~85% of the total cost.

